
Calm Before the Storm - spenrose
https://www.typeinvestigations.org/investigation/2019/09/30/calm-before-the-storm/
======
spenrose
"What’s more, Florida Power and Light has also applied to build two new
reactors at the Turkey Point site—and the documents supporting that
application rely on a projection of one foot by 2100. The NRC accepted that
estimate after a year and a half of reviews that included hundreds of pages of
scientific analysis, but there’s scant reason to believe the projection will
hold. Over that same period, cities and counties in South Florida use a
projection of between 2.6 to almost seven feet, based on the best available
projections from climate authorities including NOAA and the United Nations
Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC)."

